# Klipsch RF-82II or F-30



## nickm (Oct 2, 2010)

I am in the market for some new speakers after the new year. I have not seen any reviews on here about the choices I have made. Which one would be recomended? I will slowly upgrade all the speakers with the appropriate surrounds and center matching the front speakers above.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

nickm said:


> I am in the market for some new speakers after the new year. I have not seen any reviews on here about the choices I have made. Which one would be recomended? I will slowly upgrade all the speakers with the appropriate surrounds and center matching the front speakers above.


Hello,
Newegg has the $1500 a pair Klipsch Icon WF-35's for $600 a pair. They are really beautiful speakers and sound great. Here is a link:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882780082
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## nickm (Oct 2, 2010)

I had some Sony floor standing speakers with the same specs and they blew with a cheapo receiver after turning them up while listening to some music. When I get these new ones I plan on running an amp with them. Also the 5.25 are kinda small, I think the 8" miss will handle a little more power.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

nickm said:


> I had some Sony floor standing speakers with the same specs and they blew with a cheapo receiver after turning them up while listening to some music. When I get these new ones I plan on running an amp with them. Also the 5.25 are kinda small, I think the 8" miss will handle a little more power.


Hello,
The beautiful thing about Klipschs is that they are absurdly efficient. That is they need literally a handful of watts to attain reference levels. Whereas an entry level AVR with a weak sauce amplifier stage can and will easily damage most speakers by going into clipping (distortion), the Klipschs put such little stress on even the cheapest AVR's that it is pretty rare that they get damaged in that manner.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## nickm (Oct 2, 2010)

Yeah I forgot to put that it really wasn't a good comparison. I know these are a quality product. I will have to go and text them out when I get a chance. Been working 7-12's for about 2 weeks now and will probably still go till the end of year.


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

I would recommend the RF82's over the F30's. I have a pair of the RF82 (v1) and they rock pretty good. The v2's sound a bit smoother in the highs from the comparisons I made in store. I can also attest that the 8" woofers and the compression driver are good quality. I would check the used market as well if you are budget conscious. I don't know what you have around Bayfield but in Denver there are an abundance of used Klipsch on the market.


----------



## nickm (Oct 2, 2010)

I'm in Baytown, TX. But I also seen the RF-7 II, that have a power rating that I'm looking for. During holidays we like to play some music and the theater room is on the second floor and will need to fill the whole house. We have a balcony right off the theater room that can fill the house with sound but I need to make sure I have the power along with quality speakers. Financially wise I will have it when the time to purchase them either retail or used. I am not afraid to purchase used from someone I think took care of their stuff. I. Sure anyone on the forums will take of their components.


----------



## nickm (Oct 2, 2010)

Is $990 ea for refurbed RF-7II a good price?


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

Either the RF82 or the RF7 will fill the the house easily but the 7's will sound better and look better. 10" woofers and better compression driver in the 7's.

I've seen pairs of RF7's on the used market for $1200 or less locally so not sure about $990 each as being a great deal for refurbished.


----------



## nickm (Oct 2, 2010)

I guess I will be on the hunt for some used RF-7II.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I would give a listen to both the rf-82's and rf-7's. When I purchased mine the cost versus performance difference wasn't enough to justify going with the rf-7's. Not to say the rf-7's didn't sound a bit better but not enough to justify twice the cost.


----------



## nickm (Oct 2, 2010)

True, and that has been also weighing heavy on me. I just need to find a store that has them for me to try. I also need to find some time off work, 7-12's are no joke.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The RF-7's are quite nice. I would again recommend checking out the WF-35's as they retail for $1500 each according to the Klipsch Website. http://www.klipsch.com/wf-35-floorstanding-speaker and are being sold for $600 a pair. You could purchase 35's for Mains and Surrounds for about the same as a pair of RF-7's.

The RF-7's are rated down to 30hz whereas the 35's are only rated down to 45hz, but most will use a subwoofer crossed over to 80hz anyway. The African Wood Veneer on the 35's looks amazing in person as well.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

Sorry if this is bad form but my RF-82's are sitting here doing nothing. They are not the version II, just the version I. I would sell them to a fellow shackster for a good price (i.e. < $600) but I suspect shipping could be a major cost additive. They also have a couple cosmetic defects. PM me if you are interested and maybe we could work something out.

Anyhow, dealers typically get Klipsch products for less than half their recommended price. So a pair of WF-35's for half MSRP sounds pretty descent. They are just a different design (smaller woofers, waveguides) than I have heard so I can't personally recommend them but I thing Jungle Jack has heard some pretty high end gear so I would trust his opinion.


----------



## nickm (Oct 2, 2010)

I appreciate all the help and recomendations. I still want to make sure that they speakers will handle the power I throw at it when I listen to music and try to fill the house. Pm sent about rf-82.


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

Here is a link to some measurements I did in my room with the RF-82s

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...klipsch-rf-82-measurements.html#axzz2EzeOEGhe

I was able to get 100 dB at my listening position (12 ft) cleanly from one speaker and 75W (theoretically). If you threw 150W at them it's about 3dB more. Then I think you can also add 3dB for the second speaker...

-V


----------

